# Hi Everyone



## Eri (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, i signed up a while ago,but i haven't posted.....so just want to say hello and i'm very excited to be a part of this forum......i too am a macaholic,looking forward to hearing and reading from u all. thanks,

                                                                                             Eri


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!


----------



## Eri (Apr 22, 2005)

hi jessica,, your the first person to reply to me,, yeah!!!!!!!! how exciting, Question, how do you put a picture under your name, i love your marilyn picture.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Eri! 

Thats an avatar - go into your profile and you can either link to an offsite avatar or choose one from the ones on the site


----------



## chickadee1351 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello ! I am new to Spectra


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 23, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

welcome!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Hi Eri & Chickadee!!

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

